# Eisteddfod, Welsh tradition in the Patagonia, Argentina.



## Agenor (Sep 14, 2013)

If somebody would like to know about :

http://turismoculturalyrural.blogsp...eses-en-argentina-el-eisteddfod.html?spref=fb

Choose your lenguage in the flag and enjoy it.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Fascinating! When I was teaching in Lincolnshire, we had a girl arrive at the school from Patagonia. She had no English, but spoke Spanish and Welsh!

The celts get everywhere and bring culture to the world.


----------

